# pick area



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

now deer apply is start now... I wondering which area high popultion of whitetail deer so I will have more chance to get deer . I am hoping to get deer at this time thanks.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont know how it is up in your area, but around here you cant throw a rock with out hitting one. If you want to travel i would say come to the Jamestown area there is plenty to go around.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok I will try and find out which over popultion whitetail deer... I just move in Minot and I am going to study in MInot and will try around fort ransom ( closer to Jametown or up north near border of Canada I will have see which is better before I filled out form apply ... does not matter buck or doe.. I will go bow and black power also


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i know around here its really hecktick im watching heards of 20-30 deear just appear out of no where and there begining to think there invincible, so there running infront of vehicals worse than ever.


----------

